# Repayment of Home Buyer's plan through Ufile tax software?



## Mabel6 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am trying to designate a payment towards the hbp when filing my income tax. I'm having a heck of a time doing this or getting any help from Ufile.

Would anyone know how to do this?

Although there is a page which asks me to enter the amount I wish to designate, once I am on the summary page there is nothing to indicate that I am informing the fed. govt of this repayment. Has anyone ever did any hbp repayments using ufile or another tax software? Please help or recommend a better software if possible. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Russ (Mar 15, 2010)

Click the Tax Return tab and select Schedule 7 - RRSP. You will see your contribution and your repayment there.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

As I recall from when I used UFile to designate HBP repayments, the repayment amount shows on Schedule 7, Part B "Repayments under the HBP and LLP" on line 246.

I don't recall it ever showing up on a summary page. I'd have to go back and check if it showed up on the data entry keying page.



Cheers


----------

